# Word of the Day...



## HalfAce (Aug 20, 2009)

The word of the day is: D I V O R C E

(WOO-HOOOO !!!)
Finally (just) got my final freedom papers the other day and the flowers are bloomin', the birds are singin' and all is right with the world again!
Cost me well into the 6 figures range - and was WORTH EVERY DIME!
It's been a big part of why I havent been around much for a while but it's finally over and life is good again.
Hopefully I'll be able to spend more time on the board in the near future but for now I'm just trying to deal with pure glee! WOO-HOO! (How do you spell 'ecstatic'???)


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Dan

It will be great to see more of you around the Board


----------



## xld (Aug 21, 2009)

HalfAce said:


> The word of the day is: D I V O R C E
> 
> (WOO-HOOOO !!!)
> Finally (just) got my final freedom papers the other day and the flowers are bloomin', the birds are singin' and all is right with the world again!
> ...



Just think how happy she must feel as well!


----------



## Domski (Aug 21, 2009)

xld said:


> Just think how happy she must feel as well!



Never been married so never been divorced but it can't be a barrel of laughs for either party. Must be a relief to get it over with though.

My word of the day is 'hangover' after watching U2 in concert last night. Awesome!!!!

Dom


----------



## lenze (Aug 21, 2009)

Are you an example of Andy Capp's wisdom
"You don't have to be a bigamist to have one wife to many!!"

lenze


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 21, 2009)

Here Lenze: "*o*"


----------



## ExcelChampion (Aug 21, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Here Lenze: "*o*"



Oh, I'm sure it was just a stuck keyyyy...


----------



## xld (Aug 21, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Here Lenze: "*o*"



No, he's talking about relationships.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 21, 2009)

Good news Dan!

I know that one's been weighing on you for a while.

Glad you'll be back!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 21, 2009)

lenze said:


> Are you an example of Andy Capp's wisdom
> "You don't have to be a bigamist to have one wife to many!!"
> 
> lenze


 


xld said:


> No, he's talking about relationships.


 
No, ol' Lenze appeared to be short one "o", i.e. "...one wife to*o* many!!"  So I figured I'd jus' toss him one.


----------



## lenze (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey, I was saving it for soomething really important!!

lenze


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 22, 2009)

How happy _she_ is? Well, I've seen her once or twice since she split and I have my doubts, but hey, if she's happy, cool. (If she's not that's cool too.)

As for being a bigamist? You know what the punishment for that is?

_TWO WIVES!!!  _


----------



## xld (Aug 22, 2009)

That was humour Greg.

The original posts was about divorce, divorce is about married people, people have relationships, a relationship (in a db) is n to m, so I wittily said that by saying one to many he was talking about relationships. Too subtle by half I guess.


----------



## xld (Aug 22, 2009)

HalfAce said:


> How happy _she_ is? Well, I've seen her once or twice since she split and I have my doubts, ...



Undoubtedly she is bound to be devastated at losing a such a caring, considerate individual as yourself.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 22, 2009)

xld said:


> ...Too subtle by half I guess.


 
Waaaay too subtle, I'm afraid.  The idea of interpreting "one wife to many" in terms of database relationships completely escaped me.  

When penning wit of this level of sophistication, it's probably best to keep in mind that we're the people that gave the world _Roseanne_ and _Three's Company_.  Not sayin' not to try, just don't be surprised when you hafta explain it to us.


----------



## xld (Aug 22, 2009)

Can't say I know Threes Company, but I loved Roseanne. That's where we first saw John Goodman. I loved an earlier show called Rhoda, where Rhoda had a younger sister called Brenda, who has now achieved fame (and fortune?) as the voice of Marge Simpson, which was debuted in The Tracey Ullmann Show (just to prove you do some duffers). Some of your TV shows are classics, Taxi, NYPD Blues, St Elsewhere, ER, Cheers, West Wing, Band of Brothers, The Wire ... some great shows.


----------



## Oorang (Aug 22, 2009)

A dietitian was addressing a large audience in Chicago: "The material we put into our stomachs is enough to have killed most of us sitting here, years ago. Red meat is awful. Soft drinks erode your stomach lining. Chinese food is loaded with MSG. Vegetables can be disastrous to some and none of us realize the long term harm caused by the germs in our drinking water. But there is one thing that is the most dangerous of all and we all have eaten or will eat it. Can anyone here tell me what food it is that causes the most grief and suffering for years after eating it?" A 75 year old man in the front row stood up and said, "Wedding cake." - Submitted by Lois Misiewicz


----------



## Jamnog (Aug 23, 2009)

My word of the day is Jasperoid. Congratulations on your divorce however. just signed up to ask help on a question and then solved it by searching the forum. So I'm happy for now.
I didnt think that information I just imparted was worthy of its own thread so I rudely semi-hijacked yours sorry about that.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 23, 2009)

xld said:


> Can't say I know Threes Company,...


 
_Three's Company_ was where the world (or at least the USA) first took note Suzanne Somers. _Roseanne, Cheers_ and _Taxi_ had much better writing and stronger casts.


----------



## xld (Aug 24, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> _Three's Company_ was where the world (or at least the USA) first took note Suzanne Somers. _Roseanne, Cheers_ and _Taxi_ had much better writing and stronger casts.



Can't say I have ever heard of Suzanne Somers, so I looked her up. Geez ... that is one stretched plastic looking woman! That apart, I don't think there was anything notable for me to remember further.


----------



## Brian from Maui (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Dan,

Who got the sawed off shotgun?


----------



## HalfAce (Sep 22, 2009)

xld said:


> Undoubtedly she is bound to be devastated at losing a such a caring, considerate individual as yourself.


 You got that right. Except you aren't really _losing_ that what you choose to screw over & leave behind, right? If she ever gets off the drugs and sobers up a bit she will likely realize that caring, considerate individuals such as myself aren't a bad gig if you can find 'em.

I'm writing this under the _assumption_ that you were being at least somewhat sarcastic. (Not sure, but like I did with her for so long, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.)  
If you weren't, then all I can say is I guess you just hadda be there.

Either way, the truth is the only way I could be any happier is if there were two of me!


----------



## HalfAce (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Brian! How's the world treating you? The family is all well I trust?
The shotgun is still behind the seat of the truck, where it belongs. Same place, new truck. 
Just bought one of those brand new .45/70 Marlin guide guns. It might even replace the shotgun, it's pretty impressive.
Let's do some fishing and go shooting. . .


----------



## pedie (Jul 21, 2010)

HalfAce said:


> The word of the day is: D I V O R C E
> 
> (WOO-HOOOO !!!)
> Finally (just) got my final freedom papers the other day and the flowers are bloomin', the birds are singin' and all is right with the world again!
> ...


 
Dan! What is this....? are you really getting the final papers or hhhhh....this is just word of the day!!! Just the word D I V O R C E


----------



## pedie (Jul 21, 2010)

HalfAce said:


> Hi Brian! How's the world treating you? The family is all well I trust?
> The shotgun is still behind the seat of the truck, where it belongs. Same place, new truck.
> Just bought one of those brand new .45/70 Marlin guide guns. It might even replace the shotgun, it's pretty impressive.
> Let's do some fishing and go shooting. . .


 

What is all this D I V O R C E and then gun .....lol!!!
I think this is out of scope discussion area for me...


----------

